

Bootstrap button builder - msurguy
http://bootsnipp.com/buttons

======
ozh
These 2 first comments sum up my thoughts exactly: "very well made" and "wtf,
the whole web looks the same" :)

------
lostsock
This is very well made and will come in handy. Thanks.

------
saejox
What's this Bootstrap madness. Whole Web now looks the same.

